
Show HN: Snipr – Board game I invented while cycling for 8000 miles - tomcooks
https://tomcooks.com/projects/snipr
======
tomcooks
While I was cycling between Lisbon and Istanbul I was in need of some offline
form of entertainment, especially during cold nights in a tarp.

To keep the mind busy while climbing steep Greek roads, I began coming up with
rules for a board game.

In the daytime I'd come up with rules, to be tested and night. Having no
dices, I toyed around with pen, paper, and a handful of coins.

I have decided to release this game the other day, for free and under a
Creative Commons license.

Maybe it can be useful during these times of boredom, especially if you want
to avoid screens for a bit.

